
Looking for Beta-Readers for a New Computer Science Fiction Novel, Crash Dump - kylebenzle
https://www.pdf-archive.com/2019/11/26/crashdumpdocx/
======
kylebenzle
I did just a minor in CS but have a life long love of programming and Science
Fiction.

For three years I worked on this novel and the best way I can describe it is
Computer Science Fiction.

The target audience is tiny (a good chunk of the book is a command line based
"conversation" between our hero and an AI).

I'm asking for any feedback and am willing to pay $10 through paypal or
Bitcoin if anyone reads the whole thing and tells me what they think.

